# Is It More Harder For a women to Date after Marriage then a Man?



## Kimkins (2 mo ago)

My answer is yes Men tend to jump right in Head first and I don't mean the one on his shoulder. Women at least my experience it took me 2 Years out of a 18 Year relatioshit, and 22 in years in this marriage its been 1 year year. Its so freaking weird back in the day we would hold work after meets of book groups this is HARD!


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Kimkins said:


> My answer is yes Men tend to jump right in Head first and I don't mean the one on his shoulder. Women at least my experience it took me 2 Years out of a 18 Year relatioshit, and 22 in years in this marriage its been 1 year year. Its so freaking weird back in the day we would hold work after meets of book groups this is HARD!


You lost me on that last sentence that seems Googlefied. But yeah I think men jump in right away although they may not be at all emotionally ready for it.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Men are from Mars, women are from Venus. Men bury emotions and get back to the hunt, women talk it out.

It used to be that way but more and more men are...changing. So I don't know for sure anymore. Maybe both Men and Women are from Venus nowadays.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Men are from Mars, women are from Venus. Men bury emotions and get back to the hunt, women talk it out.
> 
> It used to be that way but more and more men are...changing. So I don't know for sure anymore. Maybe both Men and Women are from Venus nowadays.


From hearing stories from female friends, it's hard for them to find "men" period.


----------



## UAArchangel (2 mo ago)

Numb26 said:


> From hearing stories from female friends, it's hard for them to find "men" period.


You can take away everything in a divorce, but that isn't supposed to be a factor in whether a man wants to date or not. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Eh, I think it depends on how detached one is emotionally after the divorce. I started dating my bf pretty much right away, but I was long detached. It had been over a year since I'd found my ex hb's side ho and many months since I'd detached from him.

We did gp pretty slow but it's been 4 years and we're still happy. Fwiw I wouldn't have gone looking.....we knew each other through a club. So maybe one factor is whether you just meet someone or you have to go looking.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

I think it's difficult for both. 

Most men out of divorce tend to bury their feelings. The ones that focus on healing do so with little to no outside help. When they date, they are looking for casual relationships with lots of sex and little responsibility. 

Most women out of divorce are looking to heal. They tend to have strong social circles to support them through crisis. When they choose to date, they look for intimately close/emotional connections. 

Those two goals are polar opposites. It makes it difficult to find compatible people to "date".


----------

